# Chris Marcus quits the Nuggets



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~90~1527502,00.html

_Marcus gone
Vandeweghe said former Western Kentucky center Chris Marcus recently left the Nuggets for personal reasons. The 7-1, 325-pounder joined the Nuggets in late June as a free agent, and team officials wanted Marcus to lose 50 pounds before he played._


I've defended Marcus throughout his career and his injury. But, I honestly have nothing to say at this point. I am disappointed in him. I hope he can find something to do with himself, I guess making millions playing basketball just isn't it.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

Darn!:upset: Why would he do that?????


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Maybe he doesn't have the passion to play the game. If you hate what you do you will be misreable even if you make millions.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I wouldn't be  Maybe he just doesn't think he can make the cut.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

shouldnt we wait to find out why he left? could be serious.


----------



## WKU Topper Jeff (Jun 9, 2003)

You guys in Denver ever hear anything about why Marcus left?


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Well that sucks, I was hopeing he would really make something of himself, guess not. :no:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WKU Topper Jeff</b>!
> You guys in Denver ever hear anything about why Marcus left?


From what I've heard, Marcus became disinterested. He wasn't really working out and the Nuggets' staff wanted him at a certain weight before they would put him on the roster. He didn't get to that weight and wasn't really attempting, so he peaced out. Bad call.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he just needs a year or 2 to get where he needs to be. thats all


----------

